# Carb adjusting procedure



## BilMck64 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey all. New guy with a common question. What is the best procedure for adjusting the high and low screws on a carb? Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

turn the screws all the way in till snug, don't overtighten or you'll mess the needle ends up, and end up buying new ones, also make sure the ones you have are good. and 1.5 turns out should get it going, then fine tune.


----------



## BilMck64 (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Bugman.
:dude:


----------



## DIY Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

8 HP Tecumseh Power Washer Model HM80 is several years old and not used frequently. I took the carburetor apart and cleaned it and replaced the needle valve and seat or tiny washer. I am not sure of all the terms. It is leaking gas through the little metal tube where the choke is.
When I take off the metal bowl and hold up the float, that stops the gas, but when I put the bowl back on, apparently the float does not float with enough force to seat the needle. The little washer appears to be evenly seated.
I just took off the carb again and blew it out, thinking some dirt in the gas may have blocked the needle, but could not see any, and the same thing happens when I put the carb back on.
I could see nothing that would block the float. It ought to work but just does not! 
I am not sure if I put the bowl back properly with the right side out. Part of the bottom is higher than the rest. There is also a small dent on the bottom which may be a clue as to how to place the bowl. I did not pay close attention when I removed the bowl. Which way should it go? It does not seem like it would make any difference to the movement of the float.
The engine runs OK since I cleaned the carb. I propped up the carb side on a 4x4 so gas would not leak out and ran it for a while without the filter on.
Please help if you can . Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

check the inlet needle, and inlet needle seat (what the float operates), if need be they should be replaced, and is quite cheap to do so if they need to be, next thing would be a hanging up float pin, or the float is full of fuel, and will not float. and the formed part of the float, should go where the formed part of the bowl goes.


----------

